# weapons of choice...



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

I currently only have one surf rod and I'm looking to build up my arsenal of rods and reels to about two or three once i save up a little dough. So naturally, I have a couple of questions. I'd also appreciate any suggestions you have that I may not be thinking about. 

Going by some of the pictures i see on these posts, it looks like there is no reel too big. What size reel do i really need? how much should i pay? New or used?

Also, I've heard that you get the most bang for your buck with Okuma reels... 
What do you guys think?

-Chapel


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

First off what kind of fishing are you looking to do. reds/small sharks, reds/med sharks, med to large sharks. Do you plan on yaking or casting or both. This information will give us an idea on what gear will best suit your needs.

As far as okuma reels go i do not know i have heard that they are junk but i do not have any first hand experince with them. I stick with the tried and true PENN REELS


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

I love catching redfish, but i'm more and more intrigued with sharks. I'd like to be able to land 5 to 7 foot sharks without worrying about my reel. 

I bought a used Penn International 30 off ebay, and I walk it out if I'm not fishing with my buddy. He owns a kyak and I fish with him all the time. So I'd say about half and half.

Thanks for any help you can give....
-Chapel
The penn I have is a great reel, but I wouldn't be able afford to pay my light bill If I bought another one (not to mention the trouble I'd be in with the wife!).


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

*Surf reels.*

A Penn International is probably not the best choice for surf fishing. They are great reels but do not do well with the sand and elements of surf fishing. You may want to look at the Penn Senator reels. They are inexpensive and very durable. A 6/0 is a good reel to start with and can handle most fish caught in the surf but not good for casting with long rods. The 4/0 would probably be better for casting. As for the Okauma reels I just purchased one and have used it once. I have no complaints thus far but only time will tell. It looks to be a good reel for the price and I can cast it with ease.


----------



## CUBAN FISHERMAN (Jan 15, 2005)

*reel*

get 541 progear and 9 foot rod med heavy


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

well if yo are looking to build up your arsenal i would recommend PENN. Your better off going with something that has been proven to be THE BEST. If you are looking to have 3 reels in your aresenal i would go with this

1. Something you can cast long distance- Penn 555mag or Diawa Sealine-X 30-50 sized reel matched on a good surf rod like a Tica or Ocean Master

2. Something that is castable and can be yakked also- Penn 113hlw on a Tica or Ocean Master

3. Something just for kayakking bigger baits- Penn 114hlw.or 9/0 or if you want a big reel 12/0...You would want these on a shorter rod for better leverage.


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

that makes sense. something for every occasion right?
thanks for the help Animal...


----------



## surf (Apr 25, 2005)

For all around surf fishing I use an 11'6" pinnacle shoreline classic, purchased from catfishsupply.com and a penn 9500ss spinning reel. The rod has got to be the finest rod I've ever used and the reel is superb, but limited as far as amount of line it'll hold. I am new to surf/shark fishing, but this setup has yet to fall me. The rod and reel together only ran about $220, not a bad price for the performance I've gotten from it.


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

Is there any reason (other than the price) that I haven't seen too many reels with braided line on them? 

I talked to one fella at academy the other day that told me he lines half the reel up with 40# mono and then fills the rest up with braided line. I don't know what kind of reel he had, or how many yards he can fit on it, but using small diameter braided line may double a reel's line capacity.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

If you use braid (I don't) most of the experienced users will tell you to put it on first and then your topshot of mono. Mono will handle abrasion better and the braid is just for insurance. Also, it's cheaper to replace the mono and leave the braid. Also, if you use braid, use a lower test mono ... objective is to have the breakoff on the cheaper mono. Again, I don't use it ... this is all from what I've read and been told by others I trust. 

First ask yourself, just how far out will you be placing baits? You'll only need a 100 yards beyond that for 99% of the fish you'll catch.

p.s. you'll need to put down a little backing before the braid so it doesn't slip on the spool.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

p.p.s. read the last post on this thread by gundoctor ...
http://surfsharking.com/v-web/portal/73/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=278&sid=c676975aa76d56a9b845add41f81b400


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Good info*

I totally agree with what animal said.
Most have experimented with the braid and a good % go back to mono.

The penns are hard to beat and replacement part are no issue at all.
A 4/0 is about the best work horse around. Loaded with 40# you can catch almost anything.

I prefer one piece rods because we yak out everything.
Dropping 2 or more baits at a time. Inc.


----------



## droneone (Mar 24, 2005)

*Okuma reels*

I've owned a few Okuma reels, just recently purchased the BR-90 for surf fishing. The only real complaint I've had is that you have to take _really_ good care of them, making sure to rinse them a couple of times during a trip - all of the lighter okuma reels I've had start acting really crazy within an hour or so of getting a little salt or sand on them. Other than that, and the fact that you have to be really careful when taking them apart (I lost three BB's in one fell swoop a couple of years ago cleaning out my AV-30) - they've outperformed everything else I've tried in their price range.

The BR-90 has been great so far, except for one little problem - the last trip (#6 with it so far) the bait feeder started acting wierd - making lots of noise like it was loose, and locking up here and there. Turning it off, reeling in a few yards, and then turning it back on made the problem go away. Now, it may be that I probably shouldn't use the baitfeeder when walking back in from casting, or maybe that it just sucks. I don't know. =) I'm concerned that something big is going to hit it with the BF on, and it's going to smoke it.

I haven't caught anything big yet on the BR-90, but it's fought a few 3'ers like they weren't even there (on a cheap-o 9' surf rod). I keep mine loaded with 500 yards of 20# mono.

!c


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought a new okuma cn45 for $40 on ebay and I am pretty happy with it. I haven't had any problems whatsoever (knock on wood). I also bought a couple refurbished 4/0 wide senators. I don't expect the okuma to hold up like the penns will, but it was cheap enough to take a shot and see if I can get at least a couple of summers out of it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My favorite setup is a Penn 500 jigmaster doctored up,,,, on a 10 ft. one piece allstar gsu 1007 ,,,,has alot of back bone and hasn't failed me yet on Reds and small to medium sharks....


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

chapel said:


> Also, I've heard that you get the most bang for your buck with Okuma reels...
> What do you guys think?
> 
> -Chapel


I've also heard enough horror stories about Okumas falling apart in people's hands that I don't want to try them. I know a couple reel mechanics that won't touch em. 
For me, bang for my buck means how long it last and how little trouble it give me. Price is very important to me, but staying together when I got a fish on, is much more important.
A cheep reel that falls apart when I get the fish of a lifetime on, is too [email protected] expensive for me.
You don't want to waste money, but sometime you spend a little extra and save money. The trick is knowing when to spend the little extra.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

Just outta curiosity what do you mean by "backing"? I am debating on how to spool up my penn 6/0 for maximum line capacity so i am curious what this means. I was thinking 300 yards 65ld power pro then as much 50lb mono as it will hold, after that about a 40 or 50 yard topshot of 80 or 100lb mono??? Is this good bad??
Thanks 
Stinger


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

Stinger, If you tie plain brain to your spool it wont catch, (it will just slip, and not good when your hooked on a large fish) All you have to do is tie mono to the spool and spool up a few yards just enough to cover the spool then tie on the braid (powerpro) spool it up they you can spool up your 50lb mono. If you are yaking out bait you can use a heavyer lb topshot, or wind-on leader, if your casting don't put the heavy topshot you won't cast far, let alone on a 6/0.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

newb question: what does '4/0', '6/0', 12/0', etc. mean? i don't see these specs when looking at reels online. thanks.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

they are diffrent sizes. Now the only main brand that uses it are the Penn senators. 
http://www.pennreels.com/01_products/reels/conventional/04_senator/senatormain.htm


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

113-4/0, 114-6/0, 115-9/0 116-12/0, and bigboy 117-14/0


----------



## FlatWater (May 24, 2005)

Just put tape on the spool then put on your Spectra.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

On my reel there is a little pin in the spool to tie line to. So i don't think i have to worry about the line slipping.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

_I for one am not a fan of store bought rods. I dont fish with 2 piece surf rods and can't see my self ever going back. I have broken several 2 piece production rods just loading up on a cast. I just dont like having my fishing trips ruined by cheep tackle. _

_Reels I would suggest the 113HLW in my opinion the most versitile and best bang for your buck surf reel out there._


----------

